# GIK ?



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

What fabric / color is used in this  room ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks to be a custom fabric/style that we don't normally stock but can use.

i think it's this style if I remember correctly

http://www.guilfordofmaine.com/patterns/2526


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

what color ? 

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

No idea - not every sure that's the right fabric style. Plus I wouldn't make any decisions based on a picture on your PC. Cameras and monitors are all different settings unless both are calibrated.

The Crosstown is considerably more expensive and is also directional in comparison to the more oft used FR701 and Anchorage.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

bpape said:


> No idea - not every sure that's the right fabric style. Plus I wouldn't make any decisions based on a picture on your PC. Cameras and monitors are all different settings unless both are calibrated.
> 
> The Crosstown is considerably more expensive and is also directional in comparison to the more oft used FR701 and Anchorage.


That makes sense . ( I used to work at a printer )

I *had* the cloth samples when I bought my GIK 244 panels . I went with coffee . I would like to order a few more , just trying to decide on color. I like the "oatmeal" color.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We still do the coffee in the standard fabric. I would think Oatmeal would blend well.


----------

